
Open Automotive Alliance - ghosh
http://www.openautoalliance.net/#about
======
joezydeco
Let's make sure to label this [2014], since this "alliance"* was announced
nearly a year and a half ago and there's been no movement since.

Was this even covered at I/O 2015?

(* I use "alliance" in quotes because this whole thing reeks of the Open
Handset Alliance, which was how Google convinced everyone that Android was a
collaborative effort between major vendors and not what it really was - a
field of subcontractors helping Rubin get the first phone to market. I expect
just as much from this automotive effort.)

------
restalis
"bringing the Android platform to cars"

Does this mean Google?! Would there be any other trustee choice for my car?

------
microcolonel
I prefer the GENIVI Alliance, which is an actual alliance.

------
gii2
First of all the German manufacturers should make their cars more secure.
There are guys who can open X5/X6 in less than 10 seconds...

And then we can think about adding more technologies inside...

~~~
sdoering
You seem to state/believe, that these guys are not able to open US or Asian
cars comparatively fast?

For this claim (German cars being inferior regarding security) I would love to
see facts, not trolling.

~~~
gii2
Pretty fast for such expensive car, isn't it? [https://youtu.be/U3T_g-
KyYTk?t=1m26s](https://youtu.be/U3T_g-KyYTk?t=1m26s)

~~~
pgeorgi
4 minutes is pretty fast (but longer than "10 seconds" stated earlier). It's
also completely orthogonal to the question raised.

